# How does one go about getting a venomous snakes:



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I need to know how this is done.

Who do I contact? What do I have to do?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Why do you want a venomous snake? 
Anyway in the UK you need to get a license from somewhere (probably different in US anyway). Someone needs to come and confirm it will be kept in a locked enclosure, and in a locked room. Crockeeper has some he'll tell you the US laws.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I need to know how this is done.
> 
> Who do I contact? What do I have to do?


The answer to that question differs depending on the State, County, and City you reside in. First you need to find out if you can legally obtain the species you wish to work with. That is of course a subsequent step to hours and hours of study and research attempting to find out which species is most suitable to you. I strongly advise you to also find a very experienced keeper, or become a docent at a local zoo, for some experience around them and the protocols that they require.

Before actually aquiring the snake, you also need to apply for APHIS permits, and get some antivenom if available for the species you are wanting to keep. It would also be wise after getting the permits, to advise the local hospital that you keep the species you keep and that way they can be preparred in the event of a bite...

It is also prudent that you check with your home owners insurance that you can keep them, many policies will not allow them, and if you attempted to file a legitemate claim for any reason and they found out you kept them, but had not disclosed that information, they could deny your claim, and cancel your policy....there is a lot that goes into keeping potentially dangerous animals, time, finacial, and mental resources.....

Not something to just jump into...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I know there has already been a thread on this subject, but why keep a venomous snake over one you can handle? Is it just wanting somethin difficult to care for like delicate fish?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Just my opinion but I believe that "hot" herps belong in ZOO's or with professional keepers. These animals have no reason to be in the "home" envirement.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

TANK said:


> Just my opinion but I believe that "hot" herps belong in ZOO's or with professional keepers. These animals have no reason to be in the "home" envirement.


 I totally agree theres no reason to own one of these animals the sad truth is there are way to many fools out there that only want to own them to seem kewl

"hey bubba wanna see mi rattler eat hyuck hycuk"


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats not really fair. I bet most of the population consider piranhas too dangerous. There are deffinate risks involved, but if you know what you're doing then its relatively 'safe'. If you never let your guard down, and don't handle it. However i think its wrong that when certain idiots keep getting bitten they use up lots of antivenom which is in short supply.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I think that if you can keep the legally, and you have the ability to invest the resources required and the patience and time to learn from those with experience in proper protocols, then a person should have the ability to pursue a hobby they are interested in. Sadly i wish there were more stringent requirements in many states, but I do feel that RESPONSIBLE keepers should have a way to keep species they wish to keep.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

where did ya go neon?


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Still here haha.

Man, Im a little surprised some people are so against having venomous snakes. I didnt think I would get this kind of reaction from just asking a question.

I have since looked into it some more, and am starting to do my research. Probably wont actually get one of my own for a year, maybe longer.

Why do I want a venomous snake? Because I have always liked venomous snakes, and Im interested in having my own. I have owned different kinds of pythons before and I ended up hardly ever handling them, I enjoy watching them though.

I think its kinda unfair to assume Im jumping into this and Im just some moron who is getting a venomous snake just to show off, give me a break...


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

00nothing said:


> TANK said:
> 
> 
> > Just my opinion but I believe that "hot" herps belong in ZOO's or with professional keepers. These animals have no reason to be in the "home" envirement.
> ...


 The same thing can be said about Piranha.....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

What part of the country do yuo live in Neon? Just the State is fine, I can give you ideas of legality from there, and who you would have to talk to for permits, etc...


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I think that if you can keep the legally, and you have the ability to invest the resources required and the patience and time to learn from those with experience in proper protocols, then a person should have the ability to pursue a hobby they are interested in. Sadly i wish there were more stringent requirements in many states, but I do feel that RESPONSIBLE keepers should have a way to keep species they wish to keep.


 I would agree with you on this if the MAJORITY of keepers were to follow the criteria you suggest. But lets face it 90% of first time owners are in it for the WOW factor. Its not only evident with hot herps but with "giant" snakes and lizards as well. 
The problem I have with hot herps being available for purchase by the public is that when a couple of irresponsible owners get nailed or worse yet a neighbor gets nailed from an escaped snake, we the reptile PET owners are going to feel the crunch as well. 
I am in no way trying to get anyones goat here im just expressing my opinion.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

neongreen said:


> 00nothing said:
> 
> 
> > TANK said:
> ...


 You cant be serious about comparing VENOMOUS snake keeping with keeping Piranha's?? Come on man, COMPLETELY different ball game.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

neongreen said:


> Still here haha.
> 
> Man, Im a little surprised some people are so against having venomous snakes. I didnt think I would get this kind of reaction from just asking a question.
> 
> ...


 I hope you don't think i was telling you not to get one. I can deffinately see why owning something like that would be cool, but personally i might get a littl annoyed once the novelty wares off. If you know what you are doing then get one, but please make sure you take everything into consideration.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Every animal can be dangerous. If you make a mistake with a large piranha it can do serious damage. Keeping piranhas and keeping venomous reptiles has its on set of dangerous. It is harder to get bite by a fish then by an animal found on land. Venomous snakes require alot of respect and same with piranhas.

Too many people get into a keeping dangerous animals to show off to friends. For me I dont feed live to my piranhas.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I am in no way trying to get anyones goat here im just expressing my opinion.


And in a well worded non-offensive manner. That is how it supposed to be!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

A couple years ago I was thinking about keeping venomous snakes. I went thou the right people to get info on keeping and the protcols required for working with them. My teacher would of been the top venomous keeper in Canada. He use to have three websites.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i dont need a permit to keep venomous snakes,,infact i was looking at a few rattlers today...cant tell you where

anyone really interested should pm me


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

The rattlsnakes in ontario are under federal protection. If you take one from the wild you are looking at a serious fine and jail time.


----------

